# Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6



## DL Rupper (Nov 30, 2007)

Where's a good RV park to watch the subject launch Dec 6?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

DL we stayed at Manatee south of the cape which has a viewing of the launch but it is pretty far from the launch. We went to Titusville park which is across from the launch pad to watch the launch.  You need to be there early. Those that watched from Manatee say you can get a good view but we wanted as close as possible without buying tickets.  You can purchase tickets to get closer but they are probably sold out. Manatee is probably also booked. County rv park that is ok and prices were not bad.  Wifi also. They have a website.


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 1, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Thanks Chelse.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 2, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

DL, Here is the website of Manatee Hammock in Brevard fl just south of the cape  http://www.nbbd.com/godo/prec/ManateeCamp/ The name of the park that we watched the launch from was Kennedy Point Park which is located near the junction of SR50 and US 1.  You need to get to the park about 3 hrs before launch for a good site.  Take chairs, snacks and water. The park is located straight across the Indian River from launch pads and about 12 miles. The launch is a must see event.  AWESOME


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

anyone heard form DL and how his shuttle destintion is going he only has a few hours left ,, i bet that's it,, he's fighting for good spot and he had to use his laptop as a weapon    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Hope he remembers to cut that dodge off are he wont be able to see the launch through all that diesel smoke  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

now that hit the nail on the head ,, but i don't think he'll think of that ,, or maybe he is using it to get the spot he want to watch the launch ,, u know it's kinda like using smoke bombs to despurce crowds....  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

When he sees that Space shuttle blast off he wont ever bragg about that Dogde again.  Bet he will try to retrofit one of them boosters in the Dogde   :laugh:  :blackeye:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

That i bet he will do ,,     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Talk about a high.  He just thought that Dogde smelled good. He will want some of that rocked fuel for sure.  Watch for the smoke trail when he leaves. :laugh:  :laugh:  :dead:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Ther goes my black smoke trail from the MH


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Can't you just see old DL down ther arguing with the shuttle techs that his dogde would do a better job of getting the shuttle in orbit and all the nation would really appreciate the smell :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

I could just picture that ,, and then he would want to show them just how it would work ,, he would be renting a crane to stap the dodge onto the shuttle ,, jsut to prove a point...   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
Then he would want a gazzilon dollars for showing up NASA and improving the enviroment of all the hazzardoust smells the booster rockets put out ,, he might even get to meet Al Gore and help with the Greenhouse effect and global warming ,, heck after that he won't want anything to do with us lowley rving type people  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Rod, thik he has done wrote us off already.  :laugh: After all this ragging thought sure he would respond.


----------



## brodavid (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

He must be in a area with no internet hookups, give him time and he will be back to start trouble,


----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Oh he's going to respond. Think he is just headed that way and can't get on line till he gets set up at his site. Think you and 730 got him pegged. Laughing just thinking about him at NASA....


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

All that diesel fumes done messed up his puter.  Hay Shadow recond a Ford blowed him off the road.  Kidding aside hope all is well with DL and family.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

He would never admit it  :laugh: . Hope all is well DL !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

second the wellness of DL and family


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Hey Guys/Gals, I'm here at Manatee-Hammock County RV park getting ready to see the launch.  I got to crawl around the launch site and Assembly buildings before they were open to the public (1982).  I was part of the Air Force Shuttle Program at Vandenberg AFB.  The AF program was cancelled after the first Shuttle disaster.  I got to watch the #5 landing at Edwards AFB in 1983 as part of the AF Shuttle team.  Never did get to see a launch until now.  Hopefully it will go off as scheduled today.    Probably won't compare to my Dodge launching my RV down the road, but then little does. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Not Good.  The launch was scrubbed until 4:09 PM tomorrow.  Hopefully it will go.  We are scheduled to leave here Sunday.  I stayed 2 days extra just in case.  I'm a good boy scout (be prepared).


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Good Luck DL.  Someday I would like to witness a launch also.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

I knew it ,, he already has connections with NASA ,, so we'll be reading in the paper's soon ,, local fulltime rver helps NASA with launch ,, but the booster wre made by Cummins ,,, HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
I hope DL: is still in the joshing spirit ,,, if not ,,,, then we all will be in for a hackling ,,, bty DL i'm feeling left out ,, u'r not picking on me as much     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Glad to hear that you made it down DL  I have been taking up for yu while you were off web.  :laugh: Tried to keep Rod off your back   .  Are you going to watch from manatee or go to one of the parks in titusville?  Hope it gets to go tomorrow. Worth the wait. Where will you go from there? great national park at Salt Springs which is around 100 miles inland. Half price if you have golden ahe passport and real nice. Thank we paid 14 dollars with pass.
Rod guess we will have to pick on someone else now.  Lets see who's gone now  :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 7, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

I think the launch is not going until Sat.  We have been lucky enough to see many launches and unlucky to see some bad ones also.  It is still a majestic sight to see/witness.  Check the NASA web site for exact time of rescheduled launch.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 7, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Dec 8th at 343pm I believe.  WWW.NASA.COM


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 17, 2007)

RE: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Win some.  Lose some.  Maybe in my next life. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

RE: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Hey DL u know what they say ,, if u get to see everything in this life ,, then it wouldn't be any fun ,, not trying to put u down or anything ,, just sorry u missed the shuttle thingy ,,, bty i respect u too much to say anything that might offend u ,, or anyone else on this forum,, also myself have never seen a shuttle launch ,, except on tv .. but i did witness some goos missle launches ,,,  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 17, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Hey Rod, I did get to see a few missile launches at vandenberg, AFB.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

  I hope u did not take the last most as MEAN


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

If your around in early Jan, I think they are now shooting for the 9th of Jan 2008.  We are about 20 miles south of the launch pad, but can see it go up (no details except if you can follow it with binoculars).  They are something to see.  Especially a night launch.


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Going to be in the Panhandle come Jan.  Probably can't see that far. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Space Shuttle Launch Dec 6

Hey DL,
You know your gonna be cold up there in the panhandle in Jan??  While in the Corps, I was stationed at Jacksonville Naval Air Station for ordanace training it was "cold" in Jan and some in Feb.
Make sure ya got a lot of LP for furnace and the small electric space heaters are nice and clean.
And, no your not gonna be able to see the launch from that far away.
Merry Christmas and Have a wonderful New Year.


----------

